# Raw eating in Hampton Roads area



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey guys so I've been looking into raw feeding and my husband and I agreed to start trying to feed raw. The first and biggest obstacle we are going to run into is finding a good supplier. I have been browsing hare-today.com and some of the prices seem good but the price for chicken seems a bit out there and its not much bulk. I have also looked at www.aplaceforpaws.com and I don't know if they deliver or distribute over here so I need to check into that but again it seems pricey. Both of those places average more than 1.80 for chicken. I know feeding raw isn't super cheap but I am just looking for now. In the mean time there are not many butchers in this area, and I am not looking to feed Blue Ridge. Any one have suggestions for southeastern/Hampton roads area of Virginia?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> Hey guys so I've been looking into raw feeding and my husband and I agreed to start trying to feed raw. The first and biggest obstacle we are going to run into is finding a good supplier. I have been browsing hare-today.com and some of the prices seem good but the price for chicken seems a bit out there and its not much bulk. I have also looked at www.aplaceforpaws.com and I don't know if they deliver or distribute over here so I need to check into that but again it seems pricey. Both of those places average more than 1.80 for chicken. I know feeding raw isn't super cheap but I am just looking for now. In the mean time there are not many butchers in this area, and I am not looking to feed Blue Ridge. Any one have suggestions for southeastern/Hampton roads area of Virginia?


I am not familiar with your area, but wanted to suggest a local farmer possibly? Once a week/bi-weekly drive to the country side farms is a chance to get outdoors with the dog(s) and pick up a quantity supply of RAW food to place in the fridge or freezer... If you wish I could help you search out the farms in your area!

Can you tell I want you to feed raw? lol


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

I am not familiar with your area, but wanted to suggest a local farmer possibly? From what I've seen around us, not many farms... I would have more luck living back in NY :surprise: (can you tell I miss the farm land?). 




If you wish I could help you search out the farms in your area! If you
could at least push me in the right direction that would be a great amount of help! You suggesting farms is a lot of help already :wink2: 


Can you tell I want you to feed raw? 
PSHHHH NOOOO :grin2: We are going to feed raw no matter what! It's already been decided, looking for a chest freezer now. and found a restaurant supply warehouse possibly. But would still like the farm information. How would you go about looking?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> I am not familiar with your area, but wanted to suggest a local farmer possibly? From what I've seen around us, not many farms... I would have more luck living back in NY :surprise: (can you tell I miss the farm land?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Just off the top of my head,

first call the nearest tractor supply store and then spread out to other tractor supply stores. All of which can be located at their website by entering zip codes. 

SearchResults-StoreLocator

Visit them in person during your travels if you do not get a good response by phone and ask about hog, chicken, turkey, goat and rabbit farms/farmers in the area. They know the farmers because they shop there. 

Second off the top of my head would be craigslist farm/garden section keyword searches such as chickens/roosters hogs/pigs goats farm etc.... etc...

I will try and do some research myself today.

If not tractor supply stores in your area then find local feed stores they know also...:wink2:


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Searching craigslist head to toe! Already found a tractor supply to visit/call


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> ipopro said:
> 
> 
> > OK Just off the top of my head,
> ...


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

ipopro said:


> OK Just off the top of my head,
> 
> first call the nearest tractor supply store and then spread out to other tractor supply stores. All of which can be located at their website by entering zip codes.
> 
> ...


What do I ask the farmers?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> What do I ask the farmers?


Ask them what they have as far as their livestock, availability, price, care and feed type/source, look at conditions (clean) (organic?) and people in general, PROCESSED (ready to serve) or only live animals. remember you can take the whole (dead) chicken/rooster <<<< cheaper and cut/section it yourself but you don't want to be taking live animals home and processing yourself, I don't believe...


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

ipopro said:


> Ask them what they have as far as their livestock, availability, price, care and feed type/source, look at conditions (clean) (organic?) and people in general, PROCESSED (ready to serve) or only live animals. remember you can take the whole (dead) chicken/rooster <<<< cheaper and cut/section it yourself but you don't want to be taking live animals home and processing yourself, I don't believe...


Adding to the list, thank you :grin2:


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> Adding to the list, thank you :grin2:


You are very welcome. Thank you for caring about your dog to this extent. TY TY TY!:grin2:


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone use Zaycon or shopped at a whole foods store? Zaycon is only in my area a few times each month and there is a whole foods that's huge right up the road.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> Anyone use Zaycon or shopped at a whole foods store? Zaycon is only in my area a few times each month and there is a whole foods that's huge right up the road.


Did you have any luck with the farms yet?

I have shopped at Whole foods for about 5 years now.. Great resource!


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I buy a lot of stuff when it's on sale at our local grocery store. A lot of times I haul home 300 lbs of chicken quarters or beef heart or pork butts, it's just a matter of having a couple of large freezers to be able to take advantage of sales.

I've advertised on Craigslist and found a few farmers who will call me when the butcher is coming out to their farm to slaughter. They'll save me pretty much anything they don't want for themselves, like liver, kidneys, lungs, tripe, pancreas, you name it. You can also call the person doing the slaughtering, a lot of times they'll let you come get all that stuff from them, because they have to actually pay to get rid of it for the customers (the farmers).


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

If you have any luck with Whole Foods I would love to hear about it. I tried talking to the them when they first opened and didn't get much help. But it was during their grand opening and they were really busy so I wasn't too surprised. I haven't checked back. 
Since we are limited to beef and lamb (food sensitivities) I usually buy bulk from Sam's Club and the Commissary. I get my organ meat from rawpaws.com 
Wish I could afford grass fed beef but at almost 2 lbs a day it's not happening.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

mburitica181 said:


> Hey guys so I've been looking into raw feeding and my husband and I agreed to start trying to feed raw. The first and biggest obstacle we are going to run into is finding a good supplier. I have been browsing hare-today.com and some of the prices seem good but the price for chicken seems a bit out there and its not much bulk. I have also looked at www.aplaceforpaws.com and I don't know if they deliver or distribute over here so I need to check into that but again it seems pricey. Both of those places average more than 1.80 for chicken. I know feeding raw isn't super cheap but I am just looking for now. In the mean time there are not many butchers in this area, and I am not looking to feed Blue Ridge. Any one have suggestions for southeastern/Hampton roads area of Virginia?


Check out Southern Packing corp in Chesapeake. They will sell you a 40 lb case of leg qtrs for about .70 cents per lb. That's $28 bucks for 40 lbs of Mountaire or Perdue chicken. They sell primarily to restaruants and this is sold to restaurants. They also seel the Blue Ridge Beef dog food products, tripe and organ mixes. You can buy ground beef in bulk and beef liver and heart. 

Central meats in Chesapeake also carries raw dog food products and has deals on beef, chicken and fish. 

I bought 10lbs of leg quarters at Farm Fresh for $4.90 yesterday. Walmart also has deals on leg quarters when it is on sale, less than .50 cents a pound. There are lots of deals around. I have a second freezer / fridge in my garage. I buy about 210 lbs of raw meat a month for my dogs. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mudypoz said:


> I've advertised on Craigslist and found a few farmers who will call me when the butcher is coming out to their farm to slaughter. They'll save me pretty much anything they don't want for themselves, like liver, kidneys, lungs, tripe, pancreas, you name it. You can also call the person doing the slaughtering, a lot of times they'll let you come get all that stuff from them, because they have to actually pay to get rid of it for the customers (the farmers).


I have recently put an ad on Craigslist so I will see if I get any bites! I would love to get the luck to have a farmer call for all the goodies! They always say one mans trash is another mans treasure! 




Springbrz said:


> If you have any luck with Whole Foods I would love to hear about it. I tried talking to the them when they first opened and didn't get much help. But it was during their grand opening and they were really busy so I wasn't too surprised. I haven't checked back. .


I'm not a fan of commissary meat because the "deals" aren't usually deals. 



Slamdunc said:


> Check out Southern Packing corp in Chesapeake. They will sell you a 40 lb case of leg qtrs for about .70 cents per lb. That's $28 bucks for 40 lbs of Mountaire or Perdue chicken. They sell primarily to restaruants and this is sold to restaurants. They also seel the Blue Ridge Beef dog food products, tripe and organ mixes. You can buy ground beef in bulk and beef liver and heart.
> 
> Central meats in Chesapeake also carries raw dog food products and has deals on beef, chicken and fish.
> 
> ...


I have recently found games farmers market, they sell 40lbs for pretty decent prices! We will be buying a chest freezer or two so we can stock up. I'll have to check or farm fresh deals! Also that company you were talking about! I will be sure to send updates! 



ipopro said:


> Did you have any luck with the farms yet?
> 
> I have shopped at Whole foods for about 5 years now.. Great resource!


No luck at whole foods.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

What do you guys think about these prices? Their prices for necks and backs and organs are really good, but I didn't snap a picture.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Those are great prices, especially for the thighs. Where is this from? I would prefer to feed thighs over quarters.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Slamdunc said:


> Those are great prices, especially for the thighs. Where is this from? I would prefer to feed thighs over quarters.


It is as Games "farmers" (not really a farners) market. It is on Harpersville Road in Newport News, off of Jefferson.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Does any one feed pigs feet to their dogs? That would be considered a RMB right?


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Is it important to switch up the different pieces of the chicken/pork/beef/etc?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> Is it important to switch up the different pieces of the chicken/pork/beef/etc?


Not only that but yes that and supplements as well! Very very important.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

mburitica181 said:


> Does any one feed pigs feet to their dogs? That would be considered a RMB right?


Some feed pork, I do not. I am always worried about trichinosis.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

ipopro said:


> Not only that but yes that and supplements as well! Very very important.


So it's important to feed say chicken breast and thighs? I've already ordered supplements! Have you tried COD oil?



Slamdunc said:


> Some feed pork, I do not. I am always worried about trichinosis.


If you are feeding FDA quality meat to your dog shouldn't you not have to worry about trichinosis?


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Those prices are great! I'd be filling the freezers for sure 

I try to switch up the meats (type and cut), organs, and bones as much as possible, but I have a few things I consider staples around here. We feed a lot of heart (beef, lamb, pork, turkey, chicken), chicken quarters or halves, and pork ribs, and then we feed other things a few times per week (tripe, lamb, turkey, deer, duck, fish, etc.)

I feed pigs feet sometimes, but just be aware that they can be very fatty, so if your dog doesn't do well with lots of fat I'd skip them for now. 

I've been told that all FDA pork has been deep frozen before it hits the store so I don't worry about trichinosis. I'd worry about it if I was feeding a lot of game like wild pigs and bear. We've been doing it for over 15 years with no problems and I hope it continues that way 

Never tried cod oil, I've always used salmon oil or sardine/anchovy oil, and sometimes they get a bit of coconut oil too because they love it.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm loving all this information, thank you all! So excited to start this lifestyle for our dogs as well as the change in us to help them! 

I hope to be able to give wide variety! I've found some great farms around here in the last day that handles things very well! 

Does anyone feed chicken feet? Or any actual specialty meats such as ostrich alligator or kangaroo?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

mburitica181 said:


> I'm loving all this information, thank you all! So excited to start this lifestyle for our dogs as well as the change in us to help them!
> 
> I hope to be able to give wide variety! I've found some great farms around here in the last day that handles things very well!
> 
> Does anyone feed chicken feet? Or any actual specialty meats such as ostrich alligator or kangaroo?


I'd be interested in the farms you found. I'm in the same area. Any beef farms? (limited to beef and lamb...sigh). Makes raw/home cooked pricey to say the least.

I fed duck feet for a good long while until newly developed sensitivity to duck . Chicken and duck feet are a great natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin. Fed frozen they are also a great treat that keeps the teeth shiny clean.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Springbrz said:


> ]
> 
> I'd be interested in the farms you found. I'm in the same area. Any beef farms? (limited to beef and lamb...sigh). Makes raw/home cooked pricey to say the least.


Well from the few communications I've had boroughs farm (discovered and recommended from someone!) seems to be the go to. If you PM I can give you the email, we just started talking prices. You could also Google their farm, also broken arrow farm seems to have a fair (a little pricey but fair) price on beef. I'm not sure about lamb but I would check out games farmers market, they had well priced beef. If you are active duty (a friend even) or retired military the restaurant depot has a great bulk selection of beef lamb and goat!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

mburitica181 said:


> Well from the few communications I've had boroughs farm (discovered and recommended from someone!) seems to be the go to. If you PM I can give you the email, we just started talking prices. You could also Google their farm, also broken arrow farm seems to have a fair (a little pricey but fair) price on beef. I'm not sure about lamb but I would check out games farmers market, they had well priced beef. If you are active duty (a friend even) or retired military the restaurant depot has a great bulk selection of beef lamb and goat!


Awesome! Thank you for the information.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

SAMPLE MENU – STARTING OUT

For a 15kg adult dog at 2% - 15,000g x 0.02 = 300g of food per day



Morning

Evening

Week 1 

150g bone-in chicken breast

150g bone-in chicken breast

Week 2 

150g chicken thigh & breast meat

150g chicken thigh & breast meat

Week 3-4

150g small chicken quarter with beef trim

150g small chicken quarter with beef trim

Week 5-6

150g chicken wing & beef trim

150g chicken wing & beef trim

Increase food to 2.5% - 15,000g x 0.025 = 375g of food per day

Week 7-8

225g small chicken quarter with pork meat

150g small chicken quarter with pork meat

Week 9-10

225g pork ribs with beef trim plus occasional raw egg

150g pork ribs with beef trim

Week 11-12

275g pork ribs with beef trim and tiny piece beef liver

100g chicken wing & breast meat

Week 13-14

310g pork ribs with beef trim and 15g beef liver

Alternate 50g small chicken breast with ribs or whole egg

Week 15-16

285g pork ribs with beef trim 25g kidney & 15g beef liver

Alternate 50g small chicken breast with ribs or whole egg

Week 17-18

335g chicken quarter, 25g beef heart & 15g beef liver

Training treats (e.g. slow baked organ or meat slices)

Week 19-20

295g chicken quarter, 50g heart, 15g kidney & 15g liver

Training treats (e.g. slow baked organ or meat slices)

Notes:

- the main meal can be either morning or evening – in this example it is in the morning.

- only change the menu each week if stools are ok, if not, keep to the same weeks menu until they are ok, before proceeding.

- when introducing any new meat or organ meat, test with thumbnail pieces first, and check stools before slowly increasing.

- when introducing egg, test with a small amount of beaten egg first, and check stools before increasing to a whole egg. Eggs can be served whole, and used as a complicated meal where they have to figure out how to get at the contents. Sometimes you have to make a tiny hole in the shell so they can smell the egg inside and figure it out.

Remember, you’re aiming for:

80% meat, sinew, ligaments, fat, can also include heart meat
10% edible bone
5% liver
5% other organ meat 

So for 375g of food a day this equals:

300g meat, sinew, ligaments, fat, heart meat
37.5g edible bone
18.75g liver
18.75g other organ meat 

These measurements don’t have to be exact, just to bear in mind.


----------

